# Penn Slammer Live Liner



## Neuling Angler (30. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe überlegt mir für das nächste Jahr die Penn Slammer Live Liner zu kaufen. Hauptsächlich soll sie auf Karpfen eingesetzt werden, ab und zu aber auch mal auf Waller.
Nun zu meinen Fragen: 
1. Ich habe in einem Forum gelesen das der Freilauf sehr unsensibel sein soll, also er soll einen ganz schön starken widerstand haben, kann mir das jemand bestätigen?
2. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle gemacht und würdet ihr mir von dieser Rolle abraten oder soll ich sie kaufen?

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten

Gruß Daniel


----------



## 1Fisherman (30. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*

Moinsen,

ich besitze seit kurzem eine Penn Slammer Live Liner 460.
Ich muss sagen, der Freilauf wirkt zunächst schwerfällig.
Beim Landversuch empfand ich, dass die Selbsthakmontage mit einem 85g Blei, bei einem Abzug ohne Widerstand durch den Freilauf Schnur von der Rolle nehmen konnte.
Da die Penn bei mir erst zwei MAl zum Einsatz kam und ich noch keinen Run hatte, kann ich dir nicht wirklich praxisnahe Informationen liefern.
Ein Kumpel von mir fischt mit einer Shimano Baitrunner 10000 DL RA und ich würde sagen, dass deren Freilauf definitiv sensibler ist.
Insgesamt bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit Penn, mir macht der Freilauf nur beim Zanderangeln sorgen, aber dass werde ich die Woche noch testen#6

Petri Roman

edit: Ich glaube Sensitivfischer hatte in einem anderen Thread die Penn Slammer positiv beworben. Vielleicht meldet er sich ja noch zu Wort...ansonsten mal ne pm schicken


----------



## Barsch1987 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*

super rolle, kannste ruhigen gewissens kaufen. Der Freilauf ist nicht so mega sensibel das stimmt schon aber auch nicht besonders unsensibel. Für Karpfenangeln braucht man sowieso keinen sensiblen Freilauf.


----------



## Sledge (30. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*

Bei einer 560er war der Freilauf tatsächlich etwas schwergängig, hätte ich so nicht gedacht.

Bei der 760er dagegen ist der Freilauf so was von frei, einfach einmalig.

Ob das Glücksache oder doch modellabhängig ist #c.

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Neuling Angler (30. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*

danke für die schnellen Antworten, ich werde einfach mal dem Angelgeschäft in der nähe einen Besuch abstatten und es testen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*



Sledge schrieb:


> Bei einer 560er war der Freilauf tatsächlich etwas schwergängig, hätte ich so nicht gedacht.
> 
> Bei der 760er dagegen ist der Freilauf so was von frei, einfach einmalig.
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrungen sind diesbezüglich:
- die Rollen sind aber Werk deutlich besser gefettet als die Ryobi/Spro- Fraktion, daher läuft nicht nur der Freilauf, zunächst etwas schwergängiger, "satter", was sich mit der Zeit aber einläuft
- es gibt auch bei den Penn Slammer Liveliner- Rollen kleine Unterschiede von Rolle zu Rolle
- Nach etlichen Karpfenruns, Benutzung und Temperaturschwankungen, ist auch der Freilauf der Liveliner nicht mehr beanstandenswert. Wenn man dennoch Zander im Gewässer hat, denen der Freilauf zu schwer geht, dann würde ich auch mit jeder anderen Rolle, mit offenem Bügel fischen und die Schnur in 'nen Runclip hängen.
- Bei meiner Slammer ist der voll aufgedrehte Freilauf so leichtgängig, dass sich die Rolle überschlägt und mir 'ne Perücke zaubert, wenn schlagartig Schnur genommen wird und plötzlich nicht mehr so schnell.(läuft quasi durch den Schwung nach).
- Auch die Penn Slammer Liveliner läuft mit Quantum Hot Sauce- Schmiere besser, als mit dem werkseigenen Pennfett, dass seine Vorteile eher am Salzwasser ausspielen kann.


----------



## Neuling Angler (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*

Ok, danke für die Antworten
Also kann ich mir die Rolle ohne bedenken kaufen ?! Ich setze sie sowieso nur auf Karpfen ein...


----------



## rainerle (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*

kannste - ist gut investiertes Geld.
PS. Du kriegst sehr gut erhaltene in diversen Foren Gebrauchtmärkten für rund 110 Euro + Schnur. Ich hab letzte Woche ein Paar für meinen Junior "geschossen"


----------



## Neuling Angler (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*

danke für den Tipp


----------



## HD4ever (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*



rainerle schrieb:


> kannste - ist gut investiertes Geld.
> PS. Du kriegst sehr gut erhaltene in diversen Foren Gebrauchtmärkten für rund 110 Euro + Schnur. Ich hab letzte Woche ein Paar für meinen Junior "geschossen"



das ja nen stolzer "Gebrauchtpreis" wenn man die Dinger bei ebay für 70 EUR neu bekommt |kopfkrat ohne Schnur logo ....

*edit* ... sorry 70 EUR sind die 460'er ....   ;-)


----------



## cafabu (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*

moinsen,
ich versuche auch in der Bucht eine 460 zu ergattern. Die Normalos laufen (Neu) so Mitte 40 Euronen weg. Die Live Liner (auch neu) mit Glück knapp unter 70 Euronen. Rollen mit Schnur sind mir egal, da wenig über die Schnur und ihre "Halbwertzeit zu erfahren ist.


----------



## ForellenSpezi1997 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*

Hey ! 
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.....php?info=p4311_Penn-Slammer--Live-Liner.html
Hier gibt es sie auch Billig !


----------



## Riegsee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Penn Slammer Live Liner*

Ich habe die Penn salmmer 460L live liner - also das kleinste Modell im Einsatz seit über 1 Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr massiv - nicht leicht aber das ist mir unwichtig. Unkaputtbar.

Habe damit einige Hechte (toter Köfi an der Pose) und Waller (Köfi an der Pose) gefangen. Der Freilauf ist so leichtgängig, dass ich denke, dass die Schnur mehr Widerstand bietet als der Freilauf. Waller von 10kg sind völlig problemlos - Größere hab ich damit noch nicht gefangen.

Ein Bissanzeiger ist praktisch eingebaut, denn wenn der Freilauf abgeht, hört man ein Surren - wenn man daneben sitzt und die Umgebung leise ist laut genug. 

Die Pose brauch ich nur deshalb, damit ich in etwa weiß wo der Wind den Köfi hintreibt und weniger als Bißanzeiger - da verlass ich mich weitgehend auf mein Gehör. Ständig aufs Wasser zu starren ist mir zu anstrengend.

Ja ich weiß, exotische Angelmethode aber erfolgreich.


----------

